# compound miter



## NittanyNation (Apr 26, 2012)

hey guys question about compound miter cuts. i am installing chair rail throughout a hosue, client wants chair rail on every wall. my question is when coming down the stairs how do i then make a miter to run horiztal. the chair rail on the stair wall will be at 42 degrees, and i want to make a 90 degree turn and run chair horiztal through the foire. what angles should i be cutting, also how did you come up with the angles to cut, if it is even possible. thanks for everyones help.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

This thread may be of some help:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f17/panel-molding-help-18070/









 







.


----------



## imdskydiver (Apr 26, 2012)

21 degrees.


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

Cut it laying flat on the saw & not up against the fence like your other miters.


----------



## NittanyNation (Apr 26, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> This thread may be of some help:
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f17/panel-molding-help-18070/
> 
> 
> ...


 ok, i checked the link and if i understood correctly. i run my chair rail down the stair wall at 42 degrees mitering it so that it will end perpendicular to the corner then miter the corner as usual.
so it will be a 3 piece installation (1. stair wall 2. short piece perpendicular to corner 3. normal chair rail into foire)

thanks for everyones help


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You can do simple joints for transitional angles without determining the angle. From the link I gave you, post #8..._Back in the stone age before fancy SCMS's and CMS's, on the job there may have been a wood miter box if I was lucky. I remember doing similar figuring and cuts but more simply by just laying out the pieces and drawing a bisecting line for the cut. Then have a go at it with a backsaw._

The idea is to lay the two pieces the way they go, and strike a line to incorporate the width of the pieces, and cut.










 







.


----------



## imdskydiver (Apr 26, 2012)

I would use a construction calculator if I were you. Enter rise , then run ,push the diagonal button , it will give you the length of the rake. Level angle and vertical angle. $20.00 for your iPhone. If you are trying to put chair rail down the stairs and turn directly into a 90* angle you will never get the miters to match up. You need to transition to a level cut first. In that case a 21* angle. Hopefully I am not completely missing your point.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I do like Cabbie mentioned. Layout each piece one at a time on the wall. Draw a pencil line on top and bottom edge. Connect the dots at the intersection and transfer angle over to saw using a protractor. Keep it simple, no batteries needed.:laughing: 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

It's a lot easier to return level around the corner a short distance then cut an angle to match the slope of the stair.


----------



## NittanyNation (Apr 26, 2012)

alright guys i got, thanks for everyones input. just not sure how pleasing to the eye it will be having chair rail at different heights on walls, they are interupted by a doorway at bottom of stairs. if i level last part on the stair wall in will be about 4 inches higher than other side of doorway. not really thrilled about that.


----------



## imdskydiver (Apr 26, 2012)

You could always cut the chair rail short of the corner and miter it straight down before transitioning it to a level cut at the same height as the rest of your chair rail.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

You can't make an angle cut match with a 90 degree cut by using a compound cut. The length of the angle will be longer than a 90 degree cut whether that is a 45 or not. The profiles won't match up. Angles need to be bisected in order to match. Using a transition is the only practical way to make your moldings come out even. You can use a transition on both ends, similar to this picture of window trim.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Hammer's "length of angle"...is an extremely important concept to study and fully understand.Its not just about trim and moulds.It is used in lay-out work on alot of things.BW


----------

